# Run free little butt



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Spazz, I want you to know that Daddy, grandma and I love you so much! Remember what Daddy told you when he was holding you before you went home and know you stole a large part of our hearts and not a dry face insight. even your grandma Shawna is crying for you. no words can ever explain just how much I love you. it rips me apart thinking of you, seeing your face..watching your video's...They say time heals all wounds but it can't heal a broken heart.

I found this poem...it reminded me of you.

\The memories we've made will go on and on.
I haven't stopped crying since you went away,
and I've asked God time and time why couldn't you stay.
You lit up my life, my hopes, and my dreams.
You've opened my eyes to see what it all means.
So now that you're gone how can I forget;
Because you were the greatest out of all I have met.​
Spazz we love you so very much.​
R.I.P my angel with wings.








​


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP Spazz. I am sorry you had to lose her


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh No what happened? My deepest condolences to you and your family. I know you really loved her a lot. (Hugs) I'm so sorry girl


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

oh man I just want to say ........... I am sorry for the loss you enduring now. I am saddened she was one of the dogs I so looked forward to seeing grow. RIP peace pretty baby.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oooo m so very sorry for your loss....what happened?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

RIP, little girl. Hope you're all OK.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

RIP baby girl!

My family's loss still fresh in our hearts I truly know the pain you must be feeling now - I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

A pinecone blew into our yard. She ingested some of it and she got internal laserations. She was fighting but she lost the battle. Mark and I buried her here at the house. She was just running around and playing just a few days ago then after she ate it She became lethargic and refused to drink and we took her to the er vets. she pee' blood out her butt there and they confermed my thoughts, she had internal damage. it is unfortunate we lost one of the best dogs we ever owned. it costed us dearly. I blame myself for her dying, I take the blame I told her I was sorry as I hugged her. Mark held her in her last moments to say his goodbyes and she turned her head to look at me and wouldn't take her sad eyes off mine. it tore into me like nothing else and I wished I would have been more careful..I wish that I could have helped her sooner but it was so quick. Her eyes yerned for me to tell her it was ok, she looked at me like ,"Mom, help me." those eyes will burn deep in my memory forever. when she snowballed (she did real fast) and I was unable to help her though she looked and searched for me to comfort her and be with I think that brought her some peace of mind. her eyes spoke volumes to me..she wanted me there with her. Her love for me was strong even when she was so weak. we brought her home and buried her, but her little orange collar on her cross. we are buying her some flowers to put on her spot. Mark and my family who knew and loved her were shocked. we were all hoping she would bounce back..even now as I type this I can't believe she is gone. I feel like she is here still. that when I wake up in the morning she will wake next to me with a wagging tail and a happy expression on her face. what kills me the most is when we were with her her tail managed to wag. She was happy to see us and I broke down. I havent slept or eatten for two days. this has been a rough week. Mark thought she was sick like Riley but she wasn't. she was in critical condition very fast and passed away today...all because of ONE pinecone that slipped my blind a$$ until it was too late.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

what bit me hard was My sisters 3yr old daughter LOVED Spazz. My sister told Kyler Spazz was really sick and Kyler cried her little eyes out. She doesn't know her little buddy has passed away yet. =/ this is going to sting when she hears about it and she bawls her eyes out even more. that little dog was loved by so many people and brought love whereever she went. too think she was someone elses garbage and I got her out of chance. she lite mine and Mark's life up so much while she was here. even Peaches is moping around..I think she knows


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww that brought tears to my eyes. Don't blame yourself accidents happen. She was not being neglected in any way just a random accident. I do know what you are going through and i send my thoughts and prayers to you and your family. 
R.I.P. sweet little girl run free at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There is no blame to put here. Whenever an animal passes we try to look for fault and reason. However often it comes down to nothing more than the fact that this is an animal. They get into things, they eat things they shouldn't, they find ways to get lose ect. We do the best in our ownership to care for and provide safety for them but sometimes things happen. I am sure we have all had our issues of things we didn't think our dogs would get or do. 

Like I told you before Cuddle the ones you have left. Don't sit and make your self feel bad over and unintentional accident.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
My heart is with you and your family.

It actually brought tears to my eyes as well.

In no way, shape or form is this your fault!

It was a freak accident, don't blame yourself.


R.I.P. pretty girl.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Spazz.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so sorry. Losing a pet is so hard to go through. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

She was more then a pet to me. She was my bestest good friend. I was hoping she pulled through because we got a little UKC pup yesteray for her and Peaches. I knew how much she loved to play and her eyes would have lit up to a baby friend. she would have loved that so much and today Peaches has been pacing and looking for her too it is breaking my heart. On top of all this mess I unfortunatly had to make the BIGGEST desision ever. I had to re-home Riley. She was just to heck bent on killing Peaches and it was very tough but I did what was BEST for her and I know she will be well taken care of and loved. The man is knowledgable in the breed and adored her and we are keeping in contact.=( ugh!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Godspeed to the Spazz.like I tell all the dogs,I got some cool dogs there and they'll make great friends to you.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Spazz. Remembering her with a plant/flowers is a nice thing!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

truely sorry for you loss............


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Spazz and having to re home Riley... They were 2 of my most favorite dogs on this forum.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ouch! I'm sorry you guys are going through this rough patch... Best wishes for you in the future


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. That is very sad. It's not your fault, it was an accident.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

It has litterally torn me apart megan. I am so lost without those two crazy girls. Though I can still see and touch Riley...I will never again see Spazz, I will never see her grow old. I can't even look at the clicker or the flirtpole. she loved those two things so much.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thank you guys. I am having a rough time with this.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

OH NO!?!?!

My little spazz, RIP little angel, dam i LOVED that girl, Im so sorry


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am truly very sorry for your loss!


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

im so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope it gets easier with time. RIP pretty girl!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

No way! RIP Spazz. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thank you everyone. she will be missed greatly here


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh no!!! i am so sorry for your loss, i loved that girl she was one of my favorets on this site


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

she was a good dog. =(


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

(hugs) just stay strong and remember this is not the end, you'll see her again someday. She will always bee with you even though you can't see her. You will feel her in your heart and that's how she will stay alive with you. Take it easy sweat heart things will get better in time.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That's an incredibly unlucky accident. You can't have eyes everywhere and you can't stop everything. Please don't blame yourself.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

our eyes are red and we are tired but we will be ok. I still have to force myself to eat


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't put into words how badly I feel for you and your family I also shed a tear reading your words about Spazz, she was/is obviously loved very very much. Her kind face and eyes stole my heart in her pic. I am beginning to see that I wasn't the only one to be devistated by the loss of my pups, it's the common thread we all share and have to face. As far as blaming yourself, well I think we all do that when we are searching for answers. Hell, I blamed God to the point that I lost my faith for awhile, and that is a biggie to me. I went thru the guilt phase, and still do, but my pups aren't coming back....it's tough. Listen, Spazz loved you, and you loved Spazz, that's all that really matters, period. And as others have said, this is only a temporary condition, you will be joined together again, as we all will, with our loved pups. Now please, try to eat, try to sleep and know that Spazz is in a better place than we are and that she will be welcoming you with butt wiggles and face licks when the time comes, I guarantee it I will add your sweet baby to my prayer list tonight and pray for you as well. Keep your chin up because that's where Heaven is and where Spazz is too


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free Spazz. You maybe be gone but you will never be forgotten.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you for those kind words. My Sister told Kyler Spazz passed and Kyler cried and said,"Maybe she will feel better an come back to life..." bless her little heart. I wish it worked that way Kyler, dear. unfortunatly it doesn't Kyler is just 3yrs old and she is torn up over her best buddy Spazz passing on. whenever I went out to visit them Kyler ran over to Spazz an gave her BIG hugs and asked to go outside and play with her so we all went outside and played. Spazz loved her too.
I did eat tonight. starving I didn't think I could but I inhailed it. I wish I could turn back time one and spend everyday with her like it was her last. I would have been better then i was too her. I would have given her nibbles of my food and cuddle her every waking moment. I would have, I should have done more for her.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you and your family on the loss of Spazz. It’s never easy losing a four legged family member.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry Riley. My deepest condolences to you in your time of loss. Spazz was a beautiful girl, and she's running free and having a good 'ol time playing with anything she finds fascinating, waiting on you to come home, too. I know it's never easy when your beloved friends meet their demise, but please know she's smiling down on you with that classic happy bully smile, saying she loves you and appreciates everything you did for her, and all the love you've shown her in this short time you've shared your lives together. R.I.P. Sweet Spazz, you may be gone, but never forgotten!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Thank you for those kind words. My Sister told Kyler Spazz passed and Kyler cried and said,"Maybe she will feel better an come back to life..." bless her little heart. I wish it worked that way Kyler, dear. unfortunatly it doesn't Kyler is just 3yrs old and she is torn up over her best buddy Spazz passing on. whenever I went out to visit them Kyler ran over to Spazz an gave her BIG hugs and asked to go outside and play with her so we all went outside and played. Spazz loved her too.
> I did eat tonight. starving I didn't think I could but I inhailed it. I wish I could turn back time one and spend everyday with her like it was her last. I would have been better then i was too her. I would have given her nibbles of my food and cuddle her every waking moment. I would have, I should have done more for her.


We always wish we could have done more when a loved one dies... don't beat yourself up about it. ((hugs))


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I could have done so much more to make her happy. I feel so bad she never got a chance to live a full life.
I am not sure if I said this here but I found on the wood pilar in the dog run chunks missing and it made me sick! she chewed everything. no matter how much I cleaned no matter what I did to stop her she liked to chew and it endd up killing her. -.-
now I am not sure if it was the wood splinters from that pillar or if it was the pinecone...i have a feeling I found what killed her...now I am going to have that thing removed. I may clear out all the tiny rocks in the run and go with soft dirt instead...seems safer. starting tomorrow we are cleaning out all the other stuff from the main yard. I told mark it isnt eventually it is NOW! I want everything GONE! I want all the rocks GONE, I want that barral GONE! the exuces it isnt our house isnt going to work this time it is all going to be GONE I am sick of it..I cant wait to MOVE!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am getting rid of that wood canopy in the run and replacing it with a over the top cover so no one can chew on anything


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Riley, I have missed this thread, and in my mournig I am mourning for you and your loss as well, RIP Spazz, run free at the bridge and say hi to my Penny Pooh please.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about this.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you. I know Spazz is wagging her tail right now knowing so many people loved and even cared about her.


----------

